# How useful is Zello?



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

thinking about downloading the app. Who uses it, how's it work, and what all can it help with?


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

I use it with a group of about a dozen drivers in SW Florida. Great tool for traffic tips, airport info, and covering a pre-arranged ride when you can't make it. Our group averages 300-500 comments a day on our Zello channel.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

terryv67 said:


> thinking about downloading the app. Who uses it, how's it work, and what all can it help with?


Zello is a great tool for bringing the driver voices together. New uber drivers can ask questions and get immediate help. Our channel is "Uber SouthEast Florida". We average about 15-20 drivers listening in. We also get uber drivers from other states listening in and staying connected.

WhatsApp is another active and useful tool. There is Uber Radio English and PBC Uber Teamsters. These are South East Florida drivers mainly but all are welcome. WhatsApp allows you to leave informative news links about current Uber events and you can leave recorded messages for others.


----------



## srr (Feb 23, 2015)

The_Nerd said:


> I use it with a group of about a dozen drivers in SW Florida. Great tool for traffic tips, airport info, and covering a pre-arranged ride when you can't make it. Our group averages 300-500 comments a day on our Zello channel.


how to get the passwd to join your zello group?..i drive in sw florida...thank you


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I just created a Uber Houston channel please feel free to join if you are in the Houston area


----------

